# Aber haben wollten sie alle eins...



## Emiro_V

Saludos. Estoy leyendo el libro "Momo" de Michael Ende, y encontré una frase incomprensible para mí:

*Aber haben wollten sie alle eins,* denn sie waren leidenschaftliche Zuhörer. 

Con la oración en negrita necesito ayuda. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peterdg

Como lo entiendo yo: "Pero todos querían tener (algo) una vez".


----------



## Tonerl

_*yo diría:*_

*Aber haben wollten sie alle eins...*
_*Pero todos querían tener "uno(a)..."

también:*_
*Aber haben wollten sie alle (nur) eines...*


----------



## Peterdg

De acuerdo. Por falta de contexto, es imposible saberlo.


----------



## Tonerl

Peterdg said:


> _*Sí. Por falta de contexto*_, es imposible saberlo.



Hola Peter,
visto de esta manera tienes más razón que un santo , reconozco que no es fácil entenderlo sin más contexto. 

_*Pero los matices de las palabras no dejarán nunca de ser el „caballo de batalla“ en las traducciones de todas las lenguas mundialmente; no importa !!! 

Saludos cordiales*_


----------



## bwprius

Peterdg said:


> Como lo entiendo yo: "Pero todos querían tener (algo) una vez".



La frase original se traduce, desde mi punto de vista:

Pero todos querían tener uno.

No entiendo por qué traduces "eins" por "algo" y "una vez".

Otra traducción (enfatizando "tener" que es lo que hace el alemán, mediante la inversión de la posición de las palabras en la frase): Pero tener uno, eso fue el deseo de todos.



Tonerl said:


> *Aber haben wollten sie alle (nur) eines...*



Tampoco entiendo (ni pretendo que se me explique) por qué necesitamos una versión en alemán alternativa, en la que, además, se inserta "nur".


----------



## Tonerl

_*Mit einem Wort*_: Die Theater waren so, wie die Leute es sich leisten konnten. _*Aber haben wollten sie alle eins, denn sie waren leidenschaftliche Zuhörer und Zuschauer.

En una palabra*_: los teatros eran tal como la gente se los podía permitir. _*Pero todos querían tener uno, porque eran oyentes y mirones apasionados !*_


----------



## bwprius

Einspruch:

mirón, na
1. adj. Que mira, y especialmente que mira demasiado o con curiosidad. Apl. a pers., u. m. c. s.
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que, sin jugar, presencia una partida de juego o, sin trabajar, mira cómo trabajan otros. U. m. c. s.
3. m. y f. coloq. voyerista. U. t. c. adj.

_... espectadores apasionados !_


----------



## Emiro_V

Muchas gracias a todos por sus oportunas respuestas, me han resultado esclarecedoras.


----------



## Birke

Bwprius tiene razón. Que en ese texto aparezca mirones en vez de espectadores puede ser licencia poética o gazapo del autor, pero los mirones no van al teatro a ver la obra, si acaso a ver entrar y salir a los actores famosos. 
“Mirón” tiene una clara connotación negativa, se aplica al que en la piscina observa descaradamente a las mujeres o intenta verlas cambiándose de ropa, el que en un accidente no ayuda sino que se planta para no perderse detalle, cuanto más escabroso mejor.
Creo que el mejor equivalente alemán será Gaffer.


----------

